# Teaching Self Defence to school children



## samurai69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Ok following on from the Self Defence in schools  thread, what would you teach and how would you go about it????......In particular the younger age groups say 9/10/11 year olds as this is the time that they seem to start wanting more independance!!!

and 

would you change things in training for baoys and girls or keep things the same???


----------



## MJS (Jun 3, 2006)

samurai69 said:
			
		

> Ok following on from the Self Defence in schools thread, what would you teach and how would you go about it????......In particular the younger age groups say 9/10/11 year olds as this is the time that they seem to start wanting more independance!!!


 
First and foremost, I'd start with awareness.  Being aware of whats going on around you would allow you to avoid a potential problem before it starts.  I'd talk about having self control and knowing when and when not to use what is being taught.  From there, I'd begin with some basic blocks and footwork.  Strikes and kicks and some basic self defense techniques would follow.  Gradually, once the basics were developing, I'd include some bag work.  Being able to hit a target, would be much more productive than hitting the air.

and 



> would you change things in training for baoys and girls or keep things the same???


 
I'd keep things the same.

Mike


----------



## Kacey (Jun 3, 2006)

I agree with Mike (MJS).  Many kids get into trouble because a) they don't pay attention to their surroundings and b) they don't think it can happen to them.  Start simple, lots of practice, and *lots* of discussion, with solid examples *from the kids* of when it's okay to use these skills.  I have kids in this age group in my class, and have for 15 years, and none of them have ever used what they learned in class inappropriately, because periodically we talk about when it's okay to fight, and when it's not - and after the first time the discussion comes up, the kids tell me, not the other way around.


----------



## samurai69 (Jun 4, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> I agree with Mike (MJS). Many kids get into trouble because a) they don't pay attention to their surroundings and b) they don't think it can happen to them. Start simple, lots of practice, and *lots* of discussion, with solid examples *from the kids* of when it's okay to use these skills. I have kids in this age group in my class, and have for 15 years, and none of them have ever used what they learned in class inappropriately, because periodically we talk about when it's okay to fight, and when it's not - and after the first time the discussion comes up, the kids tell me, not the other way around.


 

*



Many kids get into trouble because a) they don't pay attention to their surroundings and b) they don't think it can happen to them

Click to expand...

 
I think these are the biggest 2 problems -ABSOLUTELY, especially with the slightly older students 14 and 15 year olds


when i was first asked to teach students at the school, the headmaster was concerned that it would be about fighting and in appropriate use

we start with a lot on awarness and avoidence - 


*


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 4, 2006)

I think that if possible you should start them off young, not too young that they don't know what's happening, but young enough so that they won't question their instructor's authority. Yet.
I think you need to teach them responsibility, and drill into their brains when and when not to use their abilities. It is better not to teach them at all than to have them abuse what they have learned, or overestimate it. One of the worst things is when a child thinks, that after two months of karate, they can take on a whole street gang by themselves. 
However, if it is taught carefully, I definately support teaching children martial arts. I started when I was six, myself.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 6, 2006)

When I am teaching young children, I make slight modifications to the techniques.  I tend to change groin strikes into strikes to the stomach until I feel that the child has enough control to not hurt anyone in the class.  It is also so I can continue teaching the technique without having to listen to five minutes worth of giggling.


----------



## MJS (Jun 6, 2006)

fnorfurfoot said:
			
		

> When I am teaching young children, I make slight modifications to the techniques. I tend to change groin strikes into strikes to the stomach until I feel that the child has enough control to not hurt anyone in the class. It is also so I can continue teaching the technique without having to listen to five minutes worth of giggling.


 
Good idea!!  I think its good to do this until the kids can have a good understanding as to the seriousness of some of the strikes that are in the techniques.

Mike


----------



## Henderson (Jun 6, 2006)

I think the more realistic method for teaching self-defense to children lies in the A and B of what we refer to as the ABC's (awareness, boundary setting, combat).  Children need to be taught to really observe their surroundings.  I know, it's not an easy task.  But there are drills and exercises to improve their focus in this area.  There is also a huge difference between teaching a child to defend him/herself from the playground bully, and dealing with an adult who means to abduct or harm them.  Kids need to be taught to use their voices to draw attention to themselves in the hope of someone coming to their aid.  You can teach all the techniques in the world, but is a child really gonna be able to employ them against an adult?  Is a child, scared out of their wits, really gonna hurt an adult with any techniue they've been taught?  Probably not.


----------



## monkey (Jun 6, 2006)

I teach kids as I do adults but with 1 modifacation.I dont teach it as how to use it for tournement or get out of a situation from bullies.I teach it as (to many get kid napped & to defend with things like penciles-compuses-ect.)Calif. has a high rate for run aways &  kidnapping.So it more of a preventive to deture such .


----------



## samurai69 (Jun 6, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> I teach kids as I do adults but with 1 modifacation.I dont teach it as how to use it for tournement or get out of a situation from bullies.I teach it as (to many get kid napped & to defend with things like penciles-compuses-ect.)Calif. has a high rate for run aways & kidnapping.So it more of a preventive to deture such .


 

Thats interesting.........I have seen a couple of SD schools that do cover kids/abductions and kidnaps...........

Its something i would like to set up here, as its starting to happen here


----------



## RichK (Jun 8, 2006)

Very good and interesting thread to see how others do it. For 11-12 YO I teach the same as adults. For younger I teach basics, coordination and respect. Also voice retreats and awareness.


----------



## samurai69 (Jun 8, 2006)

All the people that have answered this thread so far......Thanks

Can i ask ........... Are you teaching Self Defence as part of your martial arts sylabus or as a separate thing completely or are you teaching Self defence within you local schools curriculam or as an after school class???


----------



## monkey (Jun 8, 2006)

The art I teach to classes are gift-I dont charge,I dont ask for favors & I dont do it for lack of better,I was given a gift from private to private to private.This gift I pass on the same As it was granted to me(Unless they ask of seminars & I have to travle.My time Is rare & must be honored & compinsated for.The classes for kids shows how to evade obduction-get away from such & or defend from such.The youngest I have & documented on video with full comperhention is 2yrs old.I was shown how to do this in China & make it still & retain all trained.Disablebed or healthy -they all learn & have the rite to be safe.


----------



## MJS (Jun 8, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> The youngest I have & documented on video with full comperhention is 2yrs old.


 
Out of curiosity, what were you teaching this child that they had such an amazing attention span?

Mike


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 12, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> First and foremost, I'd start with awareness... ...self control and knowing when and when not to use what is being taught.... basic blocks and footwork. Strikes and kicks and some basic self defense techniques would follow... I'd keep things the same.
> 
> Mike


 
Awareness is the key, especially for pre-teen/early teens...very distracted by...lets say shiny things.  Avoidance and personal skills are key, understanding how to deal with conflict is also important.  Blocks, kicks and punches should come second to those or be taught as vehicles for those lessons.

My to bits...


----------



## thescottishdude (Jun 13, 2006)

be careful teahcing children stuff as there's always the nutters that will hurt other kids with it. and like it or not you'll feel responsible.

showing them some basic blocks and punches are usually pretty good at first.


----------



## still learning (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello, Teaching kids can be fun and useful for them.

Learning how to fall and roll, learn how to do throws,takedowns can be taught to most kids.

Teaching them how to punch,kick,blocks,and duck is good, and putting it together to fight back.

Awareness is a must..prevention is always taught, running aways is good to learn.

Teaching them how to escape from holds,grabs and chokes (simple ones). Most kids can learn these.

Keep in mind all of these are taught though time...long term.

We also remind them...fighting is not the answer..look for teachers,adults you can go too. Talk to your parents.

BUT: BULLIES...sometimes fighting back is the ANSWER to solve the harrassment.  It has work in two cases with our kids. (learn about it later/after the fact).  Both there parents  were aware and let them defend themselves.   ......

We found 5 years old and up can be taught,(younger more patience).  ...Aloha


----------



## Dark (Jun 15, 2006)

I started with basic blocks and punches at two and actually got into kata around 4. Kids will learn quiker if they think it's a game, thats how I taught my cousin Joey when he was 5.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 15, 2006)

That was the same with my children.  I started teaching my son at home when he was roughly two years old.  Once he turned three, I let him join in the regular class with the six year olds.  It was really cute at that time, because he would show them up.


----------



## painstain (Jun 24, 2006)

we teach em 3 main elements to childrens self defense. be alert(aware of your surroundings and people no matter where you are) be loud(draw a lot of attention) never give up (once you stop fighting a kidnapper or rapist its by by little john and susan) we try to use as examples places of comfort or of little risk such as wal mart, mc donalds, day care, parks school. grown men in the childrens panty isle. or cars parked at the park but have no kids or wife.

a 10 year old isn't going to beat up an adult but the harder it is to kidnap the more likely the attacker is to give up on it specially if the kid is screaming fire at the top of their lungs. 

with respect
painstain


----------

